# Kuta Reef



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello friends,

Kuta Reef is located about 800 mtrs offshore, infront of the Sandi Phala Motel. The best way to get out there is by paying one of the local boat operators a few dollars to run you out and then to come and pick you back up when your finished having fun.

Due to Kuta Reefs central location it can get very crowded, sometimes up 60 surfers in the water. But, there are all types of different levels of surfer, so there's always a few waves to be had. Kuta Reef, when the conditions are right is a world class lefthander! With waves winding out for up to 200 mtrs and a couple 
of good hollow barrel sections as well.

Thanks and Regards
Ritchie Michael


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

And what does this post have to do with anything in the other animals forum????


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

In a Kianu Reeves accent: *"Surfers are animals brah!!"*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

He just ommitted the fact that it is off of the coast of India, maybe the relevance is that it is for party animals??


----------

